# wanna get big, how?



## agee-unit (Jul 27, 2003)

i wanna get big not strong how do  i do that?


----------



## gr81 (Jul 27, 2003)

weight train


----------



## hustler11 (Jul 27, 2003)

basic compound movements with heavy weights


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 27, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by hustler11 *_
> basic compound movements with heavy weights


Exactly.And if you wanna add the most mass in the shortest amount of time, your not gonna get there doing fancy movements designed to target only a small part of one muscle, those are for the pros to use. Here's a split that are coach put some of the team on, it really adds mass quickly.
Workout #1-Upper Body
Flat Barbell bench press: 4 sets 8-12 reps.
Lat Pulls: 4 Sets 8-12 reps
Military press(dumbells if your just starting out) 4 sets 8-12 reps
Standing Barbell Curls: 4 sets 8-12 reps
Clings: 3 sets 8-12 reps

workout #2-Lower body
Regular Barbell Squats: 3 sets 8-12 reps.
Inside Stance Squat: 3 sets 8-12 reps
Standing Calf Raises: 3 sets 8-12reps
Lunges: 3 sets 8-12 reps

The split would look like this
Monday: Upper body workout
Tuesday: Lower body workout
Wednesday: Rest
Thursday: Upper body workout
Friday: Lower Body workout

If it becomes to much to do, go ahead and drop all the upper body exercises to 3 sets instead of 4, because it can get very time consuming and tiring. Some people will probably call this overtraining but it worked for me.  It's a simple routine with basic foundation movements easy for a beginner to do.  Eat a lot of quality food on this split and I guarantee you'll put on weight.  Once you put on a decent amount of musle, then you can do hammer curls to work the upper third of your now bulging biceps 
P.S. Throw abs in there a few times a week as well.  And you will get stronger also by using this split but 8-12 rep sets concentrate mainly on gaining size.


----------



## Mudge (Jul 28, 2003)

Dont forget the eating, weight gain doesn't come from air, it comes from food. Just dont add too many calories at once.


----------



## agee-unit (Jul 28, 2003)

thanks fellow lifties "you will soon be rewarded".


----------



## Arnold (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by agee-unit *_
> i wanna get big not strong how do  i do that?



Read this article:
Six Hypertrophy Hints


----------



## gr81 (Jul 28, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by agee-unit *_
> thanks fellow lifties "you will soon be rewarded".



??


----------



## agee-unit (Jul 29, 2003)

it means i owe you


----------



## gr81 (Jul 29, 2003)

oh


----------



## Lifeguard Dan (Feb 20, 2006)

Not to ask a stupid question but what are "clings"?


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2006)

agee-unit said:
			
		

> i wanna get big not strong how do  i do that?



How do fat people get big? Food without training. Add in the training, and a cleaner diet. But I am sorry to tell you, that you are going to get stronger in the process.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 20, 2006)

Lifeguard Dan said:
			
		

> Not to ask a stupid question but what are "clings"?



Cleans is probably what you are looking for, or power cleans.


----------



## Lifeguard Dan (Feb 20, 2006)

That's what I thought, I just wasn't sure.  Thanks.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 21, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> Dont forget the eating, weight gain doesn't come from air, it comes from food. *Just dont add too many calories at once.*



Why not?


----------



## Vieope (Feb 21, 2006)

agee-unit said:
			
		

> i wanna get big not strong how do  i do that?


_Well there are a lot of ways to do that, you can get fatter or you can drink a lot of milk, all that calcium will make you big boned. _


----------



## ZA123 (Feb 21, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Why not?


 why not eating to may calories at one time.

It is best to eat many meals  but not large meals  because you need proteins to grow and carb  to energy. the body need 2g proteins for each kg bodyweigt - example. I'm 84 kg så i need 84x2 = 168 168g of prot each day but not at once. it must be all over the day so your body can absorb it better in a way. It is diffcult for me to explain in a better biologocal way in english so I try my best in english. I hope you understand my point. 200g of prot is good but not in 1 meal.

ZA123


----------



## Doublebase (Feb 21, 2006)

eat


----------



## Mudge (Feb 21, 2006)

ST240 said:
			
		

> Why not?



If you dont mind being fat with high blood pressure, go for it.


----------



## CowPimp (Feb 21, 2006)

Mudge said:
			
		

> If you dont mind being fat with high blood pressure, go for it.



Bring on the chocolate chip pancakes!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2006)

this thread was started over 2 years ago.  I wonder if the guy is big now?


----------



## Seanp156 (Feb 21, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Bring on the chocolate chip pancakes!



Damn that sounds tasty.... Haven't had that for years.


----------



## Skate67 (Feb 21, 2006)

agee-unit  
Registered User 
*Last Activity: 04-01-2004 08:57 PM  *

He hasn't been on here for almost two years so i don't know if we'll ever find out...


----------

